# La 53ème semaine



## l'écrieur (20 Décembre 2009)

Cette année, on a une semaine 53.
Vous vous en foutez ? 
Moi aussi, je m'en foutais.
Sauf que, par exemple, Mado elle a son mercredi de rtt les semaines paires. C'est les semaines où elle a aussi nos enfants.
Là, elle aura deux semaines impaires d'affilée, donc par de mercredi rtt. Donc c'est moi qui ai les enfants deux semaines d'affilée, parce que mon emploi du temps s'adapte.
C'est pas très grave, en ce qui nous concerne. Mais celui où celle qui est à mi-temps une semaine sur deux, et qui ne bosse que les semaines impaires, il a deux semaines de taf de suite. Et celui ou celle qui ne bosse que les semaines paires, il ne bosse pas pendant deux semaines.
Et tout un tas d'autres petits trucs comme ça.

Et, donc, je ne comprends pas pourquoi on a une 53ème semaine tous les 4 ans.
Alors que, tous les quatre ans, l'année fait 52 semaine + 1 jour. Et pas + une semaine.
Par quelle convention idiote on en arrive là ? Pourquoi le 1er janvier est tantôt semaine 52, tantôt semaine 53, tantôt semaine 1 ?

Hein ?

Ô vous, esprits si perspicaces, âmes logiques affalées dominicalement sur vos canapés, ponkheads ennuyés, mathématiciens en relâche, dites-le moi.
Siouplé.
Allez.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (20 Décembre 2009)

C'est comme çà, on a un programme chez nous qui calcul si l'année possède une 53ième semaine ou non et je préfère te dire que l'algorithme n'a pas l'air simple, il semblerait que la position du jeudi ou du mercredi (je ne sais plus) ait une incidence sur le fait que la semaine soit la première de l'année nouvelle ou la 53ième de l'actuelle. Je pense que c'est une merde administrative peut-être même doublée de la rigidité de l'informatique.


----------



## Romuald (20 Décembre 2009)

Tu devrais demander à Bilal, il a l'air de s'y connaitre en calendriers tordus de fin d'année


----------



## pascalformac (20 Décembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5324353 a dit:
			
		

> C'est comme çà, on a un programme chez nous qui calcul si l'année possède une 53ième semaine ou non et je préfère te dire que l'algorithme n'a pas l'air simple, il semblerait que la position du jeudi ou du mercredi (je ne sais plus) ait une incidence sur le fait que la semaine soit la première de l'année nouvelle ou la 53ième de l'actuelle. Je pense que c'est une merde administrative peut-être même doublée de la rigidité de l'informatique.


p'tete même aussi à cause d'une clause négociée avec la Guilde des Sabliers
( très puissante et très ancienne, la branche inca etait très très pointue)

Par ailleurs ne pas oublier que la division du temps est arbitraire, une convention
pour le coup de la 53 é principalement administrative
Au sens strict le 29 fevrier n'a  pas vraiment d'hyper exactitude non plus

ce sont des petits arrangements
 ( à la petite semaine )

 (oui  j'ai osé)


----------



## jpmiss (20 Décembre 2009)

Tout ce que je sais c'est qu'il n'est pas question que je fasse la fête si le jour de l'an tombe un vendredi 13! :affraid:


----------



## jahrom (20 Décembre 2009)

c'est un problème pour les fainéants. Je peux pas t'aider désolé...


----------



## pickwick (20 Décembre 2009)

Le numéro de semaine du 1er janvier selon la norme ISO est déterminé ainsi : 
- si le 1er janvier est un lundi, mardi, mercredi, jeudi il est dans la semaine 01 
- si le 1er janvier est un vendredi, il est dans la semaine 53 de l'année précédente. 
- si le 1er janvier est un dimanche, il est dans la semaine 52 de l'année précédente. 
- si le 1er janvier est un samedi et que l'année précédente est bisextile (ex. 1/1/2005), il est dans la semaine 53 de l'année précédente, sinon il est dans la semaine 52 de l'année précédente.


----------



## macarel (20 Décembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Le numéro de semaine du 1er janvier selon la norme ISO est déterminé ainsi :
> - si le 1er janvier est un lundi, mardi, mercredi, jeudi il est dans la semaine 01
> - si le 1er janvier est un vendredi, il est dans la semaine 53 de l'année précédente.
> - si le 1er janvier est un dimanche, il est dans la semaine 52 de l'année précédente.
> - si le 1er janvier est un samedi et que l'année précédente est bisextile (ex. 1/1/2005), il est dans la semaine 53 de l'année précédente, sinon il est dans la semaine 52 de l'année précédente.



Bon, j'en refume une et je re-essaie


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (20 Décembre 2009)

Je vous avais bien dit que c'était des règles à la con


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> ponkheads ennuyés



Ben, j'en sais rien.
Je suis très ennuyé.

(J'espère que tu vas pas m'insulter à cause de ça, avec des trucs sur maman dedans, parce que bon, je veux bien être tolérant, mais tout de même, saperlipopette !)


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Décembre 2009)

et sinon, ça va?


----------



## gKatarn (21 Décembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Le numéro de semaine du 1er janvier selon la norme ISO est déterminé ainsi :
> - si le 1er janvier est un lundi, mardi, mercredi, jeudi il est dans la semaine 01
> - si le 1er janvier est un vendredi, il est dans la semaine 53 de l'année précédente.
> - si le 1er janvier est un dimanche, il est dans la semaine 52 de l'année précédente.
> - si le 1er janvier est un samedi et que l'année précédente est bisextile (ex. 1/1/2005), il est dans la semaine 53 de l'année précédente, sinon il est dans la semaine 52 de l'année précédente.



Faut être au moins énarque pour pondre un truc pareil  




Sinon, 53° semaine ou pas, y a le même nombre de jours dans l'année


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Le numéro de semaine du 1er janvier selon la norme ISO est déterminé ainsi :
> - si le 1er janvier est un lundi, mardi, mercredi, jeudi il est dans la semaine 01
> - si le 1er janvier est un vendredi, il est dans la semaine 53 de l'année précédente.
> - si le 1er janvier est un dimanche, il est dans la semaine 52 de l'année précédente.
> - si le 1er janvier est un samedi et que l'année précédente est bisextile (ex. 1/1/2005), il est dans la semaine 53 de l'année précédente, sinon il est dans la semaine 52 de l'année précédente.


 
Comme quoi, même au bar, on peut avoir une réponse sérieuse, documentée et totalement dépourvue d'ironie à une question technique.

MacG, c'est beau.


----------



## gKatarn (21 Décembre 2009)

c'est digne de règles d'un jeu alakon ©Ponk


----------



## l'écrieur (21 Décembre 2009)

Ah, y'a une norme ISO !!! Je me disais bien qu'un truc aussi con...


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Décembre 2009)

ça n'a rien à voir avec le système métrique ?

L'unité de mesure pour se torcher à la bière rèste le gallon ?


----------

